# Castanheiro Cat Lodges - Huge Thank You



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

We have just returned form Portugal after importing our 3 cats from Dubai. All went very well until we found that our Skycargo agent was at lunch, and the cats were somewhere in the airport. Gary and Sandra from Castanheiro were there just to collect our cats, but ended up dealing with officialdom for 3 hours on our behalf, and finally secured the release of the cats. We don't know what we would have done without their help, as the cargo agent never put in an appearance.

Gary has sent us two emails telling us how the cats are settling, and a photo, we can't thank him and Sandra enough.

Denise


----------

